
MIT nuclear fusion record marks latest step towards unlimited clean energy - danielmorozoff
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/oct/17/mit-nuclear-fusion-record-marks-latest-step-towards-unlimited-clean-energy
======
arcanus
Scientists are optimistic that the promise of fusion energy is only twenty
years away.

